# Looking for a solution for Waze/Google map in VC



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have a 2016 model and as I understood, 2016 hardware is not compatible with the new interface that allow to use Carplay.

Now, is there a way to change hardware? What about phone mirroring and VIM?

Any suggestion is very welcome (except phone on dash...)

Thanks!


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

moda said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a 2016 model and as I understood, 2016 hardware is not compatible with the new interface that allow to use Carplay.
> 
> ...


According to this: https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubeho ... m0051472-9

You should be able to get the Smartphone Interface activated on your car.

You can go down the official route which will cost just under £300, if your dealer says it can't be done challenge them. They may not have ever done it and so will try to dodge the task.

Alternatively there are some third party guys that will activate the Smartphone Interface for about half the price or less. This is not Audi approved, is not synced with Audi's servers in Germany and could at some point be lost if your car is reset by a dealer (slim chance but still a chance).

This cannot be activated by OBDII devices (yet) and is unlikely to ever be possible through that method.

Following this post a number of people will post to say that the Smartphone interface is a waste of time etc. I don't agree.

This is not a wireless solution, you will need to plug your phone into one of the USB connectors.


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

Do you have a picture of this installed in a mk3 TT?


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

VorsprungDur said:


> moda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thank you, very useful. 
You are right, my dealer refuses to do it because when he enters my VIN, it is grey on his screen, meaning in theory not compatible. However my TT is from 2016 with MMI navigation+...
I could buy it online but apparently, it has to be done by a dealer.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

moda said:


> VorsprungDur said:
> 
> 
> > moda said:
> ...


Which dealer?


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

AceVentura said:


> Do you have a picture of this installed in a mk3 TT?


What do you want a picture of?


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

The smartphone interface. The picture on the advert on the audi store is not a mk3 TT.

https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubeho ... m0051472-9


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ASI is pointless and useless on the TT, its a small window in the middle of the VC.


----------



## Megy (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi, I recently got Apple car play activated on my 2016 TT, is the full Audi release with license and works really well.

I had mine done by Hazydayz near Luton but they have mobile people who can do it too.

https://www.hazzydayz.com/audi-smart-ph ... 8491-p.asp

The page says 2017 onwards but Audi recently released the licence to them for earlier cars.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> ASI is pointless and useless on the TT, its a small window in the middle of the VC.


To you it may be pointless.

To others not so much.

I find it very useful.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Megy said:


> Hi, I recently got Apple car play activated on my 2016 TT, is the full Audi release with license and works really well.
> 
> I had mine done by Hazydayz near Luton but they have mobile people who can do it too.
> 
> ...


So HazyDayz are charging £175 more than an Audi main dealer should charge.

Fair play, I guess there is a first time for everything, didn't think anything would ever be more expensive than an Audi main dealer.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

:lol:


AceVentura said:


> The smartphone interface. The picture on the advert on the audi store is not a mk3 TT.
> 
> https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubeho ... m0051472-9


I've got that screen in mine, haven't you got it in yours? :twisted:


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

VorsprungDur said:


> AceVentura said:
> 
> 
> > The smartphone interface. The picture on the advert on the audi store is not a mk3 TT.
> ...


No, and I don't think I like it which I why I wanted to see a picture of it in a tt. A friend has it in his new s5 and it looks gash, completely out of place like an ipad stuck to the dash.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

AceVentura said:


> VorsprungDur said:
> 
> 
> > AceVentura said:
> ...


OK so I was kidding, the picture you referenced is a generic place holder for the Audi part 

As I said earlier what do you want a picture of? I'm happy to take a picture of CarPlay/Android Auto fired up on the VC, also happy to show any apps you want to see. You'll just need to wait until I get a chance to take them.


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

Doh, I didn't realise it was integrated in the VC. I'll probably get that done then.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Completely, without that center screen you lose so much of the VC


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, as an intensive user of google map, I prefer to have it small on VC that on my phone where I leave my eyes from the road.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I tried it on a Q2 for a bit and even with it on the centre screen it wasn't an awful lot of use, I certainly wouldn't pay for it.
The real bugbear was that it automatically took over the centre screen when you plugged your phone in. This meant that you couldn't charge your phone without losing the centre screen to Car Play.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> I tried it on a Q2 for a bit and even with it on the centre screen it wasn't an awful lot of use, I certainly wouldn't pay for it.
> The real bugbear was that it automatically took over the centre screen when you plugged your phone in. This meant that you couldn't charge your phone without losing the centre screen to Car Play.


is it allowed to use the big tachometers and keep google map in small in the center?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

moda said:


> Well, as an intensive user of google map, I prefer to have it small on VC that on my phone where I leave my eyes from the road.


#fakenews... It makes no difference looking down at the VC vs to the right on a mount as to the amount of time you are not looking at the road. looking at either means you are not looking at the road. Thats simply self justification.

Better than having to grab a mobile from the centre console and then look at it, which might be as bad as texting while driving.
CarPlay needs a serious rethink.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Got confirmation from Audi AG Germany that it is not possible to activate it officially in a 2016 model. 

So I take any information about non-official ways to do it, eventually by MP.

Thanks.


----------

